# new fuel depot



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is where my inspiration came from, the loco house and tank from Illinois Central/CN in Homewood, IL 










this is where my fuel depot is going, I will put fines on top to hold it down. 










Here is my fuel depot before I glue it down to the base, the tanks are concrete testing tubes I got from a friend, painted them white, the ladder and walkways I made from pieces of styrene I had laying around, kind of breaks it up a little, the base is hardi board I found 



















the only thing that cost me anything was the decals from Del Tapparo from G-scale graphics, who as usual provides great service and decals. 



















tom h


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks good Tom and cheap to build.


----------



## MarkLewis (Jan 2, 2008)

It looks very good, but I think it would look better if the tanks were closer together.

Mark


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Yea they are only 5 in apart, they do look kind of far apart, thanks for the comments 

tom h


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice fuel depot, and best part was it didn't cost much  Everyone likes something for a different reason, I like the spacing with the walkways between.


----------

